# Crappie Quickie at the View



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My son called me at work today at noon and said that he wanted to do some afternoon fishing for his birthday.
I headed home from work right then and we were on the road to Pineview by 1:30pm.
We started fishing the Narrows about 2:30pm and found some Crappie right from the first drop. Fishing was on and off with the lightest bite that I have ever had up there.
We fished till about 6:00pm and then headed home for his birthday dinner and cake.
We brought home 12 big Crappie and released that many smaller Crappie and Sunfish.
Only 1 Perch was caught where we were at tonight.
A great trip with the birthday boy!


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Great job! I can't wait to get into a mess of those slabs! And Happy Birthday to your son, each year is a blessing!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, Happy Birthday to your boy. You're a lucky Dad to be able to take off from work and spent the rest of the day with him...and fishing, no less.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Good job slaying the crappie! I wish I could figure those things out. Do they have the same behavior as perch?


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

More fathers need to take time and spend it with their kids. Happy b-day to your son. Wish I could figure out how to catch those dang fish. Good on ya Grandpa D.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Good job slaying the crappie! I wish I could figure those things out. Do they have the same behavior as perch?


The Crappie were suspended about 5 feet off of the bottom in 30' to 45' of water.
We had my son's flasher unit inside the tent and we had to watch the flasher and entice the very light bite. We never felt a tug, but rather just a little resistance as we twitched the rods.
All fish were caught on Maniac Gizzy Bugs tiped with a wax worm.
Colors were White with flake, Chartreuse, Pumpkin and Clear with flake.
A 1/32 oz jig head was used with the Gizzys. We both fished with 2 jigs at a time, spaced about 10" apart.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Grandpa D. I'm wondering now if I have had them hit my lure as I have seen my line barely move in an odd way a few times, but I didn't think anything of it at the time. I hope to make it to the View again this winter and catch more than perch.

Glyph, you gotta get out or next thing you'll know, the ice season has passed you by.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Great report and nice info GPD, sounds like a nice afternoon on the ice. How was the conditions on the ice and the walk down to the ice?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The walk down was fine. The walk back up sucked!
The snow was mostly frozen and you could walk on top of the slush layer.
I did step through the frozen slush layer a few times, but it wasn't
too bad. We augered over 14" down, to get to the water.
I think that a snowmobile may be ok but ATV's would still struggle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

It sure makes it tough when they bite so lightly. I took my kids to Echo last week and they had bites pretty steadily all day but we only managed to hook a few of them. I tried a few different methods of detection, from wires to floats. The floats seemed to work the best but even then it would just sort of move in a small circle, never actually go under. And every time I tried to anticipate the nibble and set the hook I would just get water. Frustrating! Next time the fish are that timid I think I am going to try waxies or eyes on just a plain hook, like a salmon egg hook.


----------



## Terry Prymek (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Grampa D

First Happy Birthday to your boy! Question from someone who hasn't fished Pineview in years. When you say you caught several large Crappie, how big is large? I grew up in Louisian where 2 pounders are common. I would suspect thay don't get that big in the colder water here, but they are great fish reguarldess of the size.

Terry Prymek


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Terry Prymek said:


> I would suspect thay don't get that big in the colder water here


I have caught some real nice ones at Willard (no they weren't wipers!). Not sure about the weight but they were bigger than my hand (and I have pretty big hands). I've never caught them at Pineview. I have heard they get really nice down at Powell too. Not like Louisiana but not too shabby either. Oh, and we got some pretty good crayfishin' here too!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Terry Prymek said:


> Hey Grampa D
> 
> First Happy Birthday to your boy! Question from someone who hasn't fished Pineview in years. When you say you caught several large Crappie, how big is large? I grew up in Louisian where 2 pounders are common. I would suspect thay don't get that big in the colder water here, but they are great fish reguarldess of the size.
> 
> Terry Prymek


You are correct.
The biggest Crappie that we caught were about 11". I don't know about weight.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Grandpa D,

Hey you helped make up our minds for this Friday...of course weather permitting.  We were talking Rockport again but now it's the View. It's the **** climb back up Mt Everest's north slope without guide ropes that places one into the dead zone O-|-O O-|-O

*Now on my tirade soap box *so forgive me, for the life of me...and I made mention in a previous report why someone who enjoys ice fishing and has access to a plow can't do something in the port ramp launch area out of the "kindness of their heart". I know PV is managed by the feds but you can't tell me for one second they (feds) wouldn't make additional $$$$$ for the fed coffers by plowing the port ramp, Cemetary point and north swim beach (rattlesnake cove) areas and charging a minimal winter fee say $5. I spend enough money during the summer fishing and camping it just sickens me the feds haven't improved PV areas to include do something for the Ice Fish'n. Could be an interesting area for a Ice fish'n tourney if PV was made more winter and Ice Fish'n friendly IMO. Arggggghhhhhh is all I can say and *we'll just SUCK-IT-UP* literally after we climb out of the "Valley of the Narrows". :x :x

Enough of the rambling and I'm glad to get that off my chest!!! So, Pineview it is on Friday thanks Grandpa D for the report and subsequent info. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Terry Prymek (Jan 15, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> [quote="Terry Prymek":3gq9wsw2]Hey Grampa D
> 
> First Happy Birthday to your boy! Question from someone who hasn't fished Pineview in years. When you say you caught several large Crappie, how big is large? I grew up in Louisian where 2 pounders are common. I would suspect thay don't get that big in the colder water here, but they are great fish reguarldess of the size.
> 
> Terry Prymek


You are correct.
The biggest Crappie that we caught were about 11". I don't know about weight.[/quote:3gq9wsw2]

Well they are great fish no matter what size!


----------



## Terry Prymek (Jan 15, 2008)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> Terry Prymek said:
> 
> 
> > I would suspect thay don't get that big in the colder water here
> ...


Sounds like you would like the south, my friends here did not believe me when I told them how big the crappie are in LA. So I took some pictures od some big ones on top of a 48 quart igloo ice chest to prove it. A copuple of them are almost as big as the lid!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Grandpa D,
> 
> Hey you helped make up our minds for this Friday...of course weather permitting.  We were talking Rockport again but now it's the View. It's the **** climb back up Mt Everest's north slope without guide ropes that places one into the dead zone O-|-O O-|-O
> 
> ...


I agree with you K2.
I thought that the boat ramp parking area used to get plowed.
It would sure make fishing at Pineview a lot easier if someone did plow the parking areas.
My guess is that there isn't any money for plowing the snow.
Even if there was a pay booth set up, I doubt that enough money would be raised to cover the cost of snow removal.


----------



## JAB2208 (Sep 12, 2007)

K2-The last time I was at Pineview, the parking lot at cemetary point was plowed. The walk down to the lake was long but not steep at all. Just remember to park in the lot and not on the street, there is a sheriff that patrols that constantly. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

The lot there at Cemetary Point, is it a pay lot in the winter? I know it is in the summer but the last time i was up there I didnt see a pay station.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

JAB2208 said:


> K2-The last time I was at Pineview, the parking lot at cemetary point was plowed. The walk down to the lake was long but not steep at all. Just remember to park in the lot and not on the street, there is a sheriff that patrols that constantly. Hope that helps.


Thanks for the info JAB...just wish they'd do the same on the north side at the port ramp launch facility as it's much closer to the Narrows. The uphill climb wouldn't be that much of a challenge. Oh well, get over it I know!! :wink: :wink:


----------

